# Flush Seacocks



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I''m trying to slick-up my subsurface region. I''ve seen a little info on Flush fitting Seacocks and one of the other boats in my fleet has one. Even after he pressure washes the bottom, if you don''t know where to look, you''ll have a tough time finding that thru-hull opening. He''s south for the winter and I''m planning my spring haulout and I can''t find anything on these babies. Shakewell used to have a website for these but it''s a dead link now, and I can''t seem to get Spinlock to admit they make them either. Though several people I''ve talked to say they do. Anyway, I''ve got NINE fat mushroom thru-hulls on a 28ft boat and think I can cut that back to three. Anyone know of a source for these super-slick seacocks?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

there are flush through hulls in the west catalog. however you have to build up the inside of the hull since they are countersunk into the hull. you then have to get real creative with a router and dremel tool to rout out the hull and countersink them. some yards have a bit that is made specifically for one size of through hull. this bit will countersink for the through hull and drill the center hole at the same time. they are very hard to find.
have fun.
we did it on our tartan 37.
eric


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I''ll go with that type if I can''t find the flush ones. The Shakewell brand has a O-ringed plug that you slide up to open or push in to close. The hose connection comes off the side. Anyway, when you first install it, this plastic cylinder protrudes from the outside of the hull and you sand it off flush with the surrounding hull. All that''s visible when its closed is a thin circular line. The drag is probably so low it can''t me measured. But like I said above, I can''t seem to find a source anymore.  Kris


----------



## Saltyrope (Aug 20, 2008)

Aleutian Tern said:


> I''m trying to slick-up my subsurface region. I''ve seen a little info on Flush fitting Seacocks and one of the other boats in my fleet has one. Even after he pressure washes the bottom, if you don''t know where to look, you''ll have a tough time finding that thru-hull opening. He''s south for the winter and I''m planning my spring haulout and I can''t find anything on these babies. Shakewell used to have a website for these but it''s a dead link now, and I can''t seem to get Spinlock to admit they make them either. Though several people I''ve talked to say they do. Anyway, I''ve got NINE fat mushroom thru-hulls on a 28ft boat and think I can cut that back to three. Anyone know of a source for these super-slick seacocks?


 On the net shakewell.info - site. Shakewell valve or Shakewell-Seacock: Through-hull valve for sail and motor[/url] Fairfit are another one I have seen. Both in a form of 'plastic' I am still looking for bronze ones and have a lead that I am currently following having used a 1 1/2 bronze seacock on a yacht that I was delivering. From the inside the seacock had all the characteristics of a flush closing seacock. It had a 'wheel' that made a 1/4 turn to unlock it then it pulled up revealing a shaft. The reverse proceedure closed it off.


----------



## RXBOT (Sep 7, 2007)

*Bird flew the coop*

2002 post the Tern probably resolved his issues.


----------



## Trickyricky (Jan 1, 2008)

Check out Forespar, they have them in marelon.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Saltyrope (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for that TrickyRicky. On my return from cruising I found your reply re Forespar and am following it up.


----------

